# Lo más ‘Woke’ que has visto últimamente.



## Culozilla (7 Feb 2022)

Hola Burbujos.

Como ya sabemos, vivimos una época oscura de propaganda ‘woke‘ donde todo debe de ser inclusivo y muy del gusto de los transexuales con un pie y medio en el suicidio, feminazis medio lesbianas y sus lacayos los betazos nu-males.

Lo inteligente es esquivar esas balas ideológicas que únicamente buscan destruir la familia tradicional y el mismo concepto de hombre, por no hablar de la exterminación de la cultura y hasta de las étnias occidentales. Pero no siempre sabemos o queremos esquivar esa bala. A veces, por curiosidad, nos adentramos en lo más profundo de la nauseabunda propaganda, para investigar de primera mano qué se está vendiendo a la gente, en especial a los más jóvenes y a las mujeres entre los 20 y los 30 años.

Pues bien, la pregunta es: ¿Qué es lo más ‘Woke’ que has visto últimamente? El nombre de la serie y la plataforma no importa. Importa el contenido.

Empiezo yo:

Serie NO americana- Sinopsis:

Mujer negra embarazada de 9 meses entra en una lavandería de la mano de su pareja: un betazo tan blanquito que parece enfermo de tifus. Lleva barba y gafas de pasta. Es en extremo delgado, habla en voz baja, muy educado y es extremadamente atento con ella. Ella le despide con una sonrisa y un besito ya que él se tiene que ir a trabajar. Le pregunta si estará bien y ella dice que sí.

Al cabo de dos minutos, entra una mujer entre los 25 y los 30 años. Seguramente no llega a la treintena. Viste chaqueta de cuero, pantalones negros ceñidos, botas negras, poco maquillada y el pelo recogido en una coleta.

Ambas se miran de reojo pero quedan en silencio. Tras un minuto, la recién llegada inicia la charla. Le pregunta si está de muchos meses, y la negra le responde que sí; le pregunta qué si se siente cansada y que ella no sería capaz de aguantar un embarazo. La negra le responde tímidamente. Cada frase de la tia blanca va acompañada de una sonrisa picarona que la negra, al principio levemente reacia, va poco a poco correspondiendo.

Llega un momento en que la blanca le pregunta si estando así tiene apetencias sexuales. La negra le dice que eso es un tema privado. Pero la conversación cada vez se va calentando más. Al final, la negra se acerca a poner la colada y la blanquita se le pega a unos pocos centímetros de su cara, le habla en voz baja y empiezan a morrearse intensamente. La blanca le mete la mano bajo el vestido y empieza a masturbarla y, terminan teniendo sexo apasionado.

En ese momento, la audiencia se divide en dos: los que piensan que la negra es una golfa que le ha puesto los cuernos al pobre betazo, y las feminazis que empiezan a sentir como les arde la entrepierna y aplauden rabiosas ese acto de liberación femenina interracial y homosexual.

De golpe, suena un mensaje al móvil de la negra. Es el betazo. De pronto a la blanca le cambia la cara y le pregunta a la negra: “¿Quién te ha mandado el mensaje?! Es el Alberto?!“

Sorpresa! La blanca conoce al betazo! What’s going on here?!! Se muestra el mensaje y dice algo así como “espero que haya ido todo bien” finalizado en un smiley guiñando el ojo.

Ella le dice: “es mi amigo y no quiero romper mi relación con él!. Todo esto es absurdo! Tus celos son absurdos! Eres una insegura de mierda!”

La blanca, enfadada, le dice: “Él no tenía que saber nada de esto. No es asunto suyo. Esto era para nosotras dos y tú vas y lo metes”

La negra le responde: “es el padre de nuestro hijo, no puedo dejarlo al margen”. A lo que la blanca responde que ella se siente insegura, que el hijo lo está gestando ella y que el padre es el otro, que ella no está unida genéticamente al bebé y que se agobia pensándolo. Y se pone a medio llorar.

De golpe, en plena discusión la negra rompe aguas y la blanca rompe a llorar y le dice que la quiere y que hará todo por ella y por el bebé. Le da un beso, la toma de la mano y ambas salen del local camino al hospital. Todo muy bonito y emotivo. El amor siempre gana.

Sí, para quien no lo haya pillado aún, todo era una comedia, un jueguecito sexual para recuperar la pasión entre dos lesbianorras. Y el betazo era amigo de la negra que había donado el semen para la inseminación artificial de la lesbo-nigga.

Esto es lo que están vendiendo: la familia del NWO la componen dos lesbianas interraciales que usan a un beta de mierda para que una de ellas se quede embarazada.

Y lo peor es que está calando hondo en nuestros jóvenes y nuestras mujeres en edad reproductiva.

Y vosotros, qué porquería NWO habéis visto últimamente?


----------



## loquesubebaja (7 Feb 2022)

Para que veis mierdas?


----------



## Culozilla (7 Feb 2022)

Y cómo coño se entera de las cosas la negrodiosa?


----------



## cuasi-pepito (7 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Hola Burbujos.
> 
> Como ya sabemos, vivimos una época oscura de propaganda ‘woke‘ donde todo debe de ser inclusivo y muy del gusto de los transexuales con un pie y medio en el suicidio, feminazis medio lesbianas y sus lacayos los betazos nu-males.
> 
> ...




Hay otra variable, que es la búsqueda de la originalidad a la hora de establecer un guión...entonces cuanto más rara sea la cosa, más rebuscada pues más atractivo se le hace al guionista.

Al haber n combinaciones de tema sexo y género, para buscar la originalidad deben ya buscar cosas extrañísimas.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (7 Feb 2022)

Por qué voy a ver algo woke?

Eres masoquista?


----------



## zirick (7 Feb 2022)

Ya no tengo Netflix por eso. No hay que alimentar el progresismo


----------



## Gotthard (7 Feb 2022)

Yo no veo esas porquerias. La ultima que me trague fue la segunda parte de Altered Carbon que me cague en su puta madre veinte veces por espisodio por imponer con calzador y sin lubricante a un negro en el papel del protagonista (que en la primera era blanco) una bollera negra empoderada como la lista del pueblo, una latina que ya estaba de la primera temporada de coprotagonista (todo bien) la convierten en la segunda en una alucinada feminista tocacojones en sumo grado y no se cuantas gilipolleces mas metieron por todos sitios que destrozaron una serie que tiene una primera temporada muy buena, con variedad de todo.

Obviamente, tras la brutal estafa que nos hacen a los suscriptores, se produce el abandono general de la serie por el publico, el _get woke, got broke _esperado.

_Así, Netflix ha decidido cancelar Altered Carbon, que no tendrá tercera temporada. Según informa el medio Deadline, no se trata de una cancelación propiciada por la COVID-19 sino que la decisión se tomó el pasado mes de abril, motivada por una relación entre el elevado coste de la serie y sus escasos espectadores. _


----------



## Kolobok (7 Feb 2022)

No soy un maricon como tú, así que no miro esas mierdas


----------



## fayser (7 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo no veo esas porquerias. La ultima que me trague fue la segunda parte de Altered Carbon que me cague en su puta madre veinte veces por espisodio por imponer con calzador y sin lubricante a un negro en el papel del protagonista (que en la primera era blanco) una bollera negra empoderada como la lista del pueblo, una latina que ya estaba de la primera temporada de coprotagonista (todo bien) la convierten en la segunda en una alucinada feminista tocacojones en sumo grado y no se cuantas gilipolleces mas metieron por todos sitios que destrozaron una serie que tiene una primera temporada muy buena, con variedad de todo.
> 
> Obviamente, tras la brutal estafa que nos hacen a los suscriptores, se produce el abandono general de la serie por el publico, el _get woke, got broke _esperado.
> 
> _Así, Netflix ha decidido cancelar Altered Carbon, que no tendrá tercera temporada. Según informa el medio Deadline, no se trata de una cancelación propiciada por la COVID-19 sino que la decisión se tomó el pasado mes de abril, motivada por una relación entre el elevado coste de la serie y sus escasos espectadores. _



Joder, con la de público que tiene esto del woke. ¿No tienen millones de espectadores entre maricones, bolleras, travelos y negros?

Aunque estoy pensando que a lo mejor un maricón no quiere ver bolleras, o un negro no quiere ver travelos. Esto de meterlos a todos en el mismo saco a lo mejor no funciona.


----------



## Gotthard (7 Feb 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Joder, con la de público que tiene esto del woke. ¿No tienen millones de espectadores entre maricones, bolleras, travelos y negros?
> 
> Aunque estoy pensando que a lo mejor un maricón no quiere ver bolleras, o un negro no quiere ver travelos. Esto de meterlos a todos en el mismo saco a lo mejor no funciona.



Básicamente son minorias dentro de minorias los que se supone que son el publico objetivo del woke. El resto del personal pasa del tema y se cambia a otro canal donde no tenga que pagar por que le metan propaganda barata.


----------



## Hermenauta (7 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo no veo esas porquerias. La ultima que me trague fue la segunda parte de Altered Carbon que me cague en su puta madre veinte veces por espisodio por imponer con calzador y sin lubricante a un negro en el papel del protagonista (que en la primera era blanco) una bollera negra empoderada como la lista del pueblo, una latina que ya estaba de la primera temporada de coprotagonista (todo bien) la convierten en la segunda en una alucinada feminista tocacojones en sumo grado y no se cuantas gilipolleces mas metieron por todos sitios que destrozaron una serie que tiene una primera temporada muy buena, con variedad de todo.
> 
> Obviamente, tras la brutal estafa que nos hacen a los suscriptores, se produce el abandono general de la serie por el publico, el _get woke, got broke _esperado.
> 
> _Así, Netflix ha decidido cancelar Altered Carbon, que no tendrá tercera temporada. Según informa el medio Deadline, no se trata de una cancelación propiciada por la COVID-19 sino que la decisión se tomó el pasado mes de abril, motivada por una relación entre el elevado coste de la serie y sus escasos espectadores. _



Pues la tenia en la lista. Eso que me has ahorrado.


----------



## Gotthard (7 Feb 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> Pues la tenia en la lista. Eso que me has ahorrado.



La primera temporada si vale la pena. Y un spin-off de animación que hay tambien. Lo que no se puede tocar ni con un palo es la segunda temporada.


----------



## spamrakuen (7 Feb 2022)

Si quereis mierda progre, HBO es vuestro sitio. 

Yo lo último que he visto es la serie de El Pacificador. 

A los pocos minutos te presentan un personaje principal que es una negra obesa lesbiana follaperros, que ha empezado a trabajar en un grupo de operaciones encubiertas de las cloacas del estado. 

Uno de los malos malosos es un viejo blanco republicano supremacista blanco.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)

"El gran patrón"

la última de Bardem, le dediqué un hilo,

-menas apalizados por canis españoles,
-moro follándose a la mujer del encargado
-moro follándose a la chortina amante del jefe
-moro termina jefe, chortina empoderada termina jefa

Woke a lo Paco español

*Pawoke*


----------



## shur 1 (7 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Hola Burbujos.
> 
> Como ya sabemos, vivimos una época oscura de propaganda ‘woke‘ donde todo debe de ser inclusivo y muy del gusto de los transexuales con un pie y medio en el suicidio, feminazis medio lesbianas y sus lacayos los betazos nu-males.
> 
> ...



Este hijo de PUTA del OP es un comunista indepe charnego de mierda y se queja del Woke como si no fuera con él.

Todos los rojos hacen lo mismo. Cuando el resultado de sus acciones se los come y se dan cuenta de cómo les afectan sus consecuencias, se hacen los locos como si no tuvieran ninguna culpa ni relación con ello.

Eres puta escoria y ojalá un inmigrante te corte la cabeza como mereces hijo de puta @Culozilla charnegazo TRAIDOR de mierda.


----------



## ENRABATOR (7 Feb 2022)

Todas esas mierdas terminaran cuando el bloque turcochino destruya al occidental


----------



## boyra (7 Feb 2022)

No engañaros, lo más woke fue que juego de tronos lo acabará gobernando un ciego tullido en democracia con cuatro charos. 

Lo hubiera sabido la hubiera visto su puta madre.


----------



## Invasor (7 Feb 2022)

Igual deberías ahorrarte el disgusto de la última temporada. Lee los libros mejor.


----------



## computer_malfuction (7 Feb 2022)

Empecé a ver "Jericho" y lo dejé cuando apareció la pareja de bolleras, una blanca y otra negra, con hija adoptada. Y mira que la serie me estaba gustando.


----------



## Invasor (7 Feb 2022)

boyra dijo:


> No engañaros, lo más woke fue que juego de tronos lo acabará gobernando un ciego tullido en democracia con cuatro charos.
> 
> Lo hubiera sabido la hubiera visto su puta madre.



Bastante
A partir de la sexta temporada ahí solamente quedan como representación masculina; un tullido, tres castrados, un manco, un zombie... Y las tías superguays. 
Un mangina de mi trabajo estaba superencantado con la evolución de la serie... Cómo le hubiera reventado la cara a cachetazos.






Veo todas y lo subo a Star Trek Discovery. En su momento fui incapaz de seguir. No he visto nada más vomitivo nunca


----------



## DonCrisis (7 Feb 2022)

Dopesick. Serie de de una farmacéutica que lanzó al mercado unos opiáceos muy adictivos como analgésico para cualquier dolor y que creó una crisis médica de Yonkies brutal en EEUU. 

Historia real, menos los personajes inventados. Dos parejas de negra+blanco. Una de lesbianas negra + blanca. La única pareja de blancos son unos paletos del interior y el presidente de la farmacéutica. Hay una negra luchadora que se come las injusticias del patriarcado.

La serie es buena, pero lo de meter multiculturalidad es de coña.


----------



## plakaplaka (7 Feb 2022)

Hostias, se puede cerrar el hilo.
¿Por qué os castigáis así?


----------



## Gubelkian (7 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> "El gran patrón"
> 
> la última de Bardem, le dediqué un hilo,
> 
> ...



El Pacowoke es lo más bajo que uno se pueda imaginar.

Es woke en versión cañí. Su principal problema es de versimilitud. Carece ce la más mínima credibilidad o verosimilitud, y todo está tan metido tan con calzador que parece que les han pasado una hoja donde detallan los pagos o subvenciones que recibirán si aparecen determinadas cosas. De este modo, las van poniendo en la película una a una para cobrar lo máximo y sin que importe tres cojones si encaja con la trama o tiene el menor atisbo de verosimilitud.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> El Pacowoke es lo más bajo que uno se pueda imaginar.
> 
> Es woke en versión cañí. Su principal problema es de versimilitud. Carece ce la más mínima credibilidad o verosimilitud, y todo está tan metido tan con calzador que parece que les han pasado una hoja donde detallan los pagos o subvenciones que recibirán si aparecen determinadas cosas. De este modo, las van poniendo en la película una a una para cobrar lo máximo y sin que importe tres cojones si encaja con la trama o tiene el menor atisbo de verosimilitud.



Almodóvar sería el gran referente del Pacowoke?

podría pasará a la historia por tener su propio género.


----------



## Gubelkian (7 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Almodóvar sería el gran referente del Pacowoke?
> 
> podría pasará a la historia por tener su propio género.



Se le puede calificar como un adelantado a su tiempo, un precursor de lo woke a la par que lo bizarro y cañí. Sus películas producen verdaderas náuseas: Antes, hoy y seguramente en el futuro.

Es un ejemplo de todo lo que un verdadero degenerado puede hacer cuando se le riega con dinero.


----------



## Ricohombre (7 Feb 2022)

boyra dijo:


> No engañaros, lo más woke fue que juego de tronos lo acabará gobernando un ciego tullido en democracia con cuatro charos.
> 
> Lo hubiera sabido la hubiera visto su puta madre.



Si. Preparate para la africanizacion del universo de Tolkien en lo nuevo de amazon, lo va a ver quien yo te diga.


----------



## Suricuti (7 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Hola Burbujos.
> 
> Como ya sabemos, vivimos una época oscura de propaganda ‘woke‘ donde todo debe de ser inclusivo y muy del gusto de los transexuales con un pie y medio en el suicidio, feminazis medio lesbianas y sus lacayos los betazos nu-males.
> 
> ...



Es lo más NWO que recuerdo en mucho tiempo, y eso que sólo he visto el trailer


----------



## Jsn (7 Feb 2022)

Todas las de Apple TV+.

Es directamente un canal temático WOK.

Me dieron un año de suscripción gratis que dejé de ver medio año antes de cancelarlo.
No entiendo cómo alguien puede pagar por eso, ni aunque te guste morder almohada.


----------



## xavik (7 Feb 2022)

Raised by Wolves, tampoco se pasa pero algunas cosas me hacen gracia.

-Dos androides, una mujer andrógina con el pelo corto y un negro que viajan con fetos a otro planeta para crear una nueva civilización (2 asiáticos, 2 negros y 2 caucásicos). 

-La androide tiene el poder de matar "gritando" muy fuerte.

-El negro es un inútil, con una inteligencia mucho inferior (algo que se recalca varias veces).

-Hay una especie de religión copia de la católica, donde uno de los grandes sacerdotes es un violador y el sucesor un corrupto. Hay una sacerdote mujer con el símbolo masón en la mano. Son todos o bien fanáticos o retrasados.

Y muchas más cosas y detalles que ahora no recuerdo.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (7 Feb 2022)

Me decepcionó mucho la serie Fundación.
Al principio parecía que iba a respetar el espíritu de Asimov, enriqueciendolo con detalles sobre Trantor y el Imperio. Muy bien.
Pero luego se vuelve todo NWO, mujeres con poderes y empatía, reuniones paranormales donde Seldon revive, un Términus barbárico y multirracial, que parece más Kinsasa que la ciudad de los científicos de Asimov....
En fin, un despropósito total. Y no sólo por la introducción de mujeres y negros en todos los papeles, sino porque el trasfondo es todo lo opuesto a la racionalidad de Asimov, que hablaba de modelar matemáticamente hasta la Historia.


----------



## TomásPlatz (7 Feb 2022)

No me voy a leer ese puto textaco coño!


----------



## Sciascia (7 Feb 2022)

La entrevista a jóvenes precarios en El diario. Uno es un guineano que entró de forma ilegal, otra tiene el pelo rosa y estudia cosas que no sirven para nada... El peor es el extremeño que dice llamarse "Jaume" y va a estudiar a Barcelona y en la foto de su minúscula habitación tiene una bandera catalana que no se ve entera, pero es la indepe Cuba style fijo.


----------



## Blas Te Lefo (7 Feb 2022)

Yo últimamente solo veo películas "antiguas", de los 90 o anteriores, salvo a veces alguna asiática. Es impresionante la decadencia del cine occidental, acorde a una sociedad completamente en declive y fracasada.

No es solo que nos metan por los ojos a minorías (y minorías de la minoría minoritaria), también es ese modo de tratar los asuntos, entre la cursilería y lo ""revolucionario"", totalmente fatuo, vergonzoso e inverosímil.

La enfermedad del posmodernismo está gangrenando a toda la cultura occidental. Ese Imperio del bien de Muray, ""rosapasteloso" y descerebrado que nos va a llevar a la extinción.


----------



## Guano For Life (7 Feb 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Si. Preparate para la africanizacion del universo de Tolkien en lo nuevo de amazon, lo va a ver quien yo te diga.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934572



No veo esa mierda ni con los hogos del OP


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (7 Feb 2022)

boyra dijo:


> No engañaros, lo más woke fue que juego de tronos lo acabará gobernando un ciego tullido en democracia con cuatro charos.





Invasor dijo:


> A partir de la sexta temporada ahí solamente quedan como representación masculina; un tullido, tres castrados, un manco, un zombie... Y las tías superguays.



¿Qué charos? Si son hombres. Y el chaval que acaba de rey también.

De hecho a las charoreinas las matan y a Sansa la abandonan atrincherada en el norte. Las mujeres al final están de adorno, igual que los maricas y los castrados, que mueren todos y encima son los malos. Mas bien fue la última serie patriarcal antes de liarse a meter mierda progre woke a patadas.


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Feb 2022)

El puto Benidorm Fest ese de los cojones. 
Vaya puto aquelarre de enjendros.


----------



## Culozilla (7 Feb 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Si. Preparate para la africanizacion del universo de Tolkien en lo nuevo de amazon, lo va a ver quien yo te diga.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934572




Esas son las manos de algún Rey nigga, que en realidad es una tía trans, gorda y con sida. Naturalmente no será un “Rey” a lo africano, sino a lo europeo, con su corona de pinchos, sus capas y su báculo.

Verás qué cachondeo habrá con esa serie.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (7 Feb 2022)

No sabría decirte, pero seguro que es algún anuncio.


----------



## porromtrumpero (7 Feb 2022)

Lo más que vi que me dieron ganas de tirarle ordenador por la ventana del asco que me dio fue ver el trailer de la versión de La Cenicienta que hicieron los de Amazon: solo con ver que el hada madrina que es un negro maricon te da cáncer de sida. Y ahí deje de ver el trailer. La peli no la veo ni con los ojos del de debajo


----------



## Popuespe (7 Feb 2022)

Tenemos '12 hombres sin piedad' la saga de El Padrino, 'El silencio de los corderos', 'Pulp Fiction' , 'La escopeta nacional'... décadas y décadas de cine magistral con mensaje, sin mensaje divertido, dramático, misterio aventuras terror... ¿qué necesidad hay de mierdas como esa? ¿ merece la pena perder una hora y media de tu vida y encima acabar de mal humor?


----------



## Ricohombre (7 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Esas son las manos de algún Rey nigga, que en realidad es una tía trans, gorda y con sida. Naturalmente no será un “Rey” a lo africano, sino a lo europeo, con su corona de pinchos, sus capas y su báculo.
> 
> Verás qué cachondeo habrá con esa serie.



No te quepa duda, desde luego no será un haradim (moro), sino algún duneidan que en las novelas son _chads_ de piel nívea y pelo negro. Hasta va a haber Hobbits negroides al parecer, elfos negros por descontado. Lo curioso es que como dices, mezclan a las razas de manera que no hacen un universo coherente, si dejáramos correr el mundo que los guionistas _woke _crean, en unos siglos todos los personajes serian marrones, pero en este universo siempre hay rubitos y negros ¿Dónde queda la genética mas elemental? ¿De donde salen estas razas morenas? En The Witcher ocurre lo mismo, hay un reino nórdico con una reina hembrista y negra, ¿alguna explicación? - Lo hizo un mago.


----------



## Carnemomia (7 Feb 2022)

La de los ojos repintaos es una actriz indígena canadiense.






Cara Gee, aquí ligeramente preñated.


----------



## Carnemomia (7 Feb 2022)

TCM es tu (único) amigo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Francisco de Aldana (7 Feb 2022)

Me reventó y dejé de ver los Bridgerton , negros de la Inglaterra de 1820 como grandes nobles...
Lo único que hacía un negro en un palacio inglés de la época era sacar brillo al suelo.


----------



## naburiano (7 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


>



Brootal


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Feb 2022)

Mirad esto, qué diver 
Y no, no es la misma actriz

Star Trek Discovery







The Expanse







Fundación


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Feb 2022)

*AHORA SI OS VOY A CERRAR EL HILO. RECOMIENDO AGARRE DE TOCHOS*

Como ya sabeis empieza a ser normal que los atletas tranx participen en competiciones de su "género acquirido". Al principio todo iba bien porque, metiendo a un señoruna chica tranx en un equipo de chicas pues ganaban todas las competiciones.






Aqui la jugadora del equipo de futbol femenino de Canadá, primera "mujer" tranx en ganar un oro olímpico.

Todo es muy guay e inclusivo cuando las chicas biológicas se benefician de tener a una "chica tranx". Pero la justicia del dios Woke les tenía algo preparado...

*Primera vuelta de tuerca. Saquen los libros de inglés y agarrense los tochos: La campeona mundial de ciclismo femenino *
Rachel McKinnon/Veronica Ivy. La entrevista no tiene desperdicio


*Segunda vuelta de tuerca. Chicas tranx pulverizando records en universidades y dejando atrás a chicas biológicas que pierden sus becas atléticas:*


Pero bueno, mientras no se hagan daño...ooooooooooooh wait...

*Tercera vuelta de tuerca, chicas tranx participando en deportes de hacerse pupita:*

(Aqui tenemos a una tia que quiere ser tio, se hormona, y mientras se hormona sigue compitiendo contra tias)

*Y ahora viene el MEGALOL:*
Esta "nadadora" pulverizo todos los records de natación femenina. Aqui foto de la susodicha






Peeeeeeeeeero...perdió su última carrera, porque le salió competición: Otra "nadadora" aún mas bestia:






Aqui la primera "chica" compitiendo:


Aqui la noticia:


*NO PIDO ME ME LO SUPEREIS, PERO A VER SI TENEIS COJONES DE IGUALÁRMELO*


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (7 Feb 2022)

Este jilo debería estar en Veteranos, joder.


----------



## La tulipe noire (7 Feb 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Mirad esto, qué diver
> Y no, no es la misma actriz
> 
> Star Trek Discovery
> ...



Mire usted, yo las veo un poco andróginas; un día no sabrás si "alguien" que sale en una serie o película es hombre o mujer, ni cuántos años tiene, ni de dónde viene, ni qué religión profesa, ni qué quiere, ni nada claro y definido. Por eso las comillas.

Si es que en realidad con tanto pretender agradar a todos los públicos hacen unas remezclas que causan perplejidad.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *AHORA SI OS VOY A CERRAR EL HILO. RECOMIENDO AGARRE DE TOCHOS*
> 
> Como ya sabeis empieza a ser normal que los atletas tranx participen en competiciones de su "género acquirido". Al principio todo iba bien porque, metiendo a un señoruna chica tranx en un equipo de chicas pues ganaban todas las competiciones.
> 
> ...



"El dios Woke"    

Tiene pinta de ser un término que perdurará en el lenguaje foril,

mis dies.


----------



## Culozilla (7 Feb 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> No te quepa duda, desde luego no será un haradim (moro), sino algún duneidan que en las novelas son _chads_ de piel nívea y pelo negro. Hasta va a haber Hobbits negroides al parecer, elfos negros por descontado. Lo curioso es que como dices, mezclan a las razas de manera que no hacen un universo coherente, si dejáramos correr el mundo que los guionistas _woke _crean, en unos siglos todos los personajes serian marrones, pero en este universo siempre hay rubitos y negros ¿Dónde queda la genética mas elemental? ¿De donde salen estas razas morenas? En The Witcher ocurre lo mismo, hay un reino nórdico con una reina hembrista y negra, ¿alguna explicación? - Lo hizo un mago.



Cuando dices lo del Witcher, te refieres a la serie de Negrix? Porque en el juego no recuerdo que pasara.

Puedo imaginarme los castings para la serie de The lord of the rings:

- Elfas gordas mórbidas, negras, musulmanas y lesbianas. 

- Los Hobbits serán charos de pelo rojo.

- Los enanos serán sucios blancos heteros y patriarcales.

- Los orcos serán buenos porque son una raza oprimidE solo por tener cuerpos y caras no normativEs.

- Los humanos vivirán en un matriarcado lésbico, siendo los hombres unos betazos que se alimentan íntegramente de soja.


----------



## Culozilla (7 Feb 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Mirad esto, qué diver
> Y no, no es la misma actriz
> 
> Star Trek Discovery
> ...



Seee, conozco a la primera. Salía en otra serie mega súper woke de mariconas, bolleras y feminazis: The Walking dead.

De Star Trek Discovery sabía que era una putísima basura porque normalmente sigo a YouTubers norteamericanos como Nerdrotic.com, Hellvsbabyface, OverlordDVD, Criticaldrinker, etc.

El Nedrotic tiene unos directos con otros YouTubers (casi todos los que he citado) de varias horas cada viernes noche donde revientan todo lo Woke. He intentado verlos pero me temo que muchas veces mi inglés no es lo suficientemente bueno para entenderlos correctamente, especialmente porque hablan de cosas muy suyas. Enterar me entero, pero alguno tiene un acento… complicadillo.


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Seee, conozco a la primera. Salía en otra serie mega súper woke de mariconas, bolleras y feminazis: The Walking dead.
> 
> De Star Trek Discovery sabía que era una putísima basura porque normalmente sigo a YouTubers norteamericanos como Nerdrotic.com, Hellvsbabyface, OverlordDVD, Criticaldrinker, etc.
> 
> El Nedrotic tiene unos directos con otros YouTubers (casi todos los que he citado) de varias horas cada viernes noche donde revientan todo lo Woke. He intentado verlos pero me temo que muchas veces mi inglés no es lo suficientemente bueno para entenderlos correctamente, especialmente porque hablan de cosas muy suyas.



Yo también sigo a Nerdrotic y Critical Drinker. Ambos canales permiten subtítulos activados automáticamente, lo cual ayuda bastante a entenderles.
Sus críticas a lo políticamente correcto son brutales.
En especial las críticas a Star Trek Discovery y Picard son inmisericordes. Y la serie se lo merece, vaya puta mierda han hecho con Star Trek. Y no hablemos de lo que han hecho con la Fundación de Asimov, donde cualquier parecido con las novelas son pura coincidencia.
Estos youtubers son un soplo de aire fresco entre tanto friki retrasao que aplauden como focas cualquier mierda que les pongan por delante.


----------



## Carnemomia (7 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *AHORA SI OS VOY A CERRAR EL HILO. RECOMIENDO AGARRE DE TOCHOS*
> 
> Como ya sabeis empieza a ser normal que los atletas tranx participen en competiciones de su "género acquirido". Al principio todo iba bien porque, metiendo a un señoruna chica tranx en un equipo de chicas pues ganaban todas las competiciones.
> 
> ...



Impresionante!
Siempre ganará Ramón


----------



## TedKord (7 Feb 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Se le puede calificar como un adelantado a su tiempo, un precursor de lo woke a la par que lo bizarro y cañí. Sus películas producen verdaderas náuseas: Antes, hoy y seguramente en el futuro.
> 
> Es un ejemplo de todo lo que un verdadero degenerado puede hacer cuando se le riega con dinero.



Pues no diría que Almodóvar, pese a que él es un progre de los más nauseabundos, sea lo más PACOWOKE. Mira su obra maestra Átame, sobre una tía que se enamora de su violador, una tía que donde dice NO quiere decir SÍ. Lo mismo para "Que he hecho yo para merecer esto". Además sus pelis están llenas de mujeres locas del coño, llenas de fallos, nada perfectas. Lo WOKE es ejemplarizante, instructivo en el wokismo, es como una señorita Rottenmayer que te hecha la bronca y te hace sentir culpable para que te fustigues y compres su discurso. No veo nada de eso en la mayoría de pelis de Almodóvar, pese a que efectivamente estén llenas de travelos, droagdictos y gente cañípaco.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (7 Feb 2022)

Habéis tenido suerte de no pasar por 4chan y cruzaros con los hilos de ''_*I am Jazz*''_:

Niño *varón* al que castran y ponen tetas porque su madre no cagaba si no tenía otra hija. Lo deforman y medican para fingir que es una niña, ''Jazz''. 

Aquí creo que está saliendo de la operación donde le han copypasteado un pseudocoño y, como el enfermero es muy basto, se le saltan todos los puntos (¡POP!))








Durante años tiene todo lo que exige el colectivo de maricones: ''Aceptación'' de la sociedad, tratamientos y cirugías, una familia que apoye el proceso, etc. Aún así, se convierte en un monstruo narcisista, depresivo, patético y cada vez más degenerado.














El programa es una buena demostración de como una madre con Munchausen no le importa destruir por completo a sus hijos sólo por llamar la atención. Casi garantizado que cada crío transexual que veáis en vuestra vida tiene una madre enferma que a su vez enferma a su prole (en niños de los que compran los maricones también se ve):









Otro ejemplo: Desmond is amazing - Niño al que dejan ser Drag Queen y bailar en bares de maricones:


----------



## TedKord (7 Feb 2022)

Corea del Sur ha quedado como el último rincón anti WOKE de la ficción. Y están pariendo un montón de productos interesantes. Tren a Busan, Parásitos, el Juego del Calamar o esta serie de infección zombi en un instituto que han estrenado hace poco en NEtflix. Son pelis con 0 mensaje LGTBI, 0 NWO, 0 negros, 0 mestizaje, 0 aleccionadoras, donde no se ridiculiza a los hombres ni se convierte a las mujeres en grotescas feminazis machorras.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Feb 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 934626



Binge-eating disorder. Con dos cojones.



PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Otro ejemplo: Desmond is amazing - Niño al que dejan ser Drag Queen y bailar en bares de maricones:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 935078



¡Oye oye que es un menor de...!(la promotora es su madre)...uy, mil perdones, señora, siga adelante.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Feb 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Corea del Sur ha quedado como el último rincón anti WOKE de la ficción. Y están pariendo un montón de productos interesantes. Tren a Busan, Parásitos, el Juego del Calamar o esta serie de infección zombi en un instituto que han estrenado hace poco en NEtflix. Son pelis con 0 mensaje LGTBI, 0 NWO, 0 negros, 0 mestizaje, 0 aleccionadoras, donde no se ridiculiza a los hombres ni se convierte a las mujeres en grotescas feminazis machorras.









Me pone muy calamar, la verdad. Pero hay que tener cuidado que de Corea del Sur también salen wokeadas como ésta:






Si, tienen los labios pintados. Imagino que también los microbajos.


----------



## Culozilla (7 Feb 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Habéis tenido suerte de no pasar por 4chan y cruzaros con los hilos de ''_*I am Jazz*''_:
> 
> Niño *varón* al que castran y ponen tetas porque su madre no cagaba si no tenía otra hija. Lo deforman y medican para fingir que es una niña, ''Jazz''.
> 
> ...



Sí que he pasado por 4chan. Llevo años haciéndolo. 

Me sonaba el primero de los críos que has nombrado. Pobrecillo, acabará muy mal.

Y, sí, estos niños son las víctima de madres locas. Como dicen en 4chan: “A trans child is like a vegan cat, you know it wasn’t their idea”


----------



## Culozilla (7 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me pone muy calamar, la verdad. Pero hay que tener cuidado que de Corea del Sur también salen wokeadas como ésta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y lo mejor de todo es que si les miras bien, puedes ver la cara vulgar de un asiático vulgar. Les han pintado como tías y les han puesto pelucas.

Antes de ser famosos, sin tanto potingue, ni peluquería, nadie, absolutamente NADIE , se fijaría en ellos.


----------



## Floid (7 Feb 2022)

Entre otras cosas , porque las hay a patatas y en esta serie bastantes mas:
en la escena el ingeniero homosexual se refiere a la ¿ chica? como ella, cuando se marchan los demas le rectifica y le pide que le llama "they" en castellano lo han traducido como "elle"
Star Trek Discovery

Sexo no binario

Del elenco recurrente protagonico la capitana se llama Michael y es negra, en la tripulacion recurrente, hay dos homosexuales, dos lesbianas, un androgino y dos no binarios, y casi todos los episodios sale algun que otro homosexual, y lo sabes porque te lo dicen mientras les atacan los Klingon, una y otra vez te demuestran que las que mandan son las mujeres y que por supuesto son superiores, hay una presidenta de planetas unidos, y asi mil y un detalle o directamente grosero metido por el gaznate.


----------



## Von Riné (7 Feb 2022)

Una serie.Una madre pierde a su hija en la custodia frente al padre en el divorcio y al quedarse sin casa se va a un refugio de mujeres maltratadas. Le dice medio sollozando a otra que esta en el refugio que ella no debería estar allí, que su ahora ex marido nunca la maltrato ni le puso la mano encima, lo maximo que hizo fue gritar en una discusión y golpear la pared.

La otra le contesta que gritar en una discusión también es maltrato y que lo de golpear a la pared es el comienzo y que seguro que su marido de no haber roto le hubiera acabado pegando que todos comienzan así y tal. Por tanto estaba en el lugar adecuado.

PD: ¿Donde ha salido eso de "woke" para llamar a lo progre?


----------



## 917 (7 Feb 2022)

Tonterías USA..


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> Una serie.Una madre pierde a su hija en la custodia frente al padre en el divorcio y al quedarse sin casa se va a un refugio de mujeres maltratadas. Le dice medio sollozando a otra que esta en el refugio que ella no debería estar allí, que su ahora ex marido nunca la maltrato ni le puso la mano encima, lo maximo que hizo fue gritar en una discusión y golpear la pared.
> 
> La otra le contesta que gritar en una discusión también es maltrato y que lo de golpear a la pared es el comienzo y que seguro que su marido de no haber roto le hubiera acabado pegando que todos comienzan así y tal. Por tanto estaba en el lugar adecuado.
> 
> *PD: ¿Donde ha salido eso de "woke" para llamar a lo progre?*



Yo tampoco lo sabía...
Que tontás se inventan los progres  

"Woke es la forma en pasado de “despertar” en inglés, pero desde 2017 el Diccionario de Oxford admite el uso informal de la palabra con el significado de “alerta a las injusticias y discriminaciones en la sociedad, especialmente en lo relativo al racismo”









Cultura ‘woke’: ¿ha importado Europa un debate propio de Estados Unidos?


El término, que pasó de definir a personas concienciadas con problemas sociales a ser arma arrojadiza desde la derecha, también recibe críticas desde el progresismo. Obama reprobó sus métodos y Macron alerta de que ciertas teorías sociales no tienen lógica en el Viejo Continente




www.google.com


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)

917 dijo:


> Tonterías USA..



No tan de USA,

Podemos ya se han convertido en un meme con sus chorradas woke,

la tucán y la cajera sueltan cada subnormalada a cual más gorda.


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Feb 2022)

917 dijo:


> Tonterías USA..



Asamblea de Podemos...


----------



## Tenderheart (7 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo no veo esas porquerias. La ultima que me trague fue la segunda parte de Altered Carbon que me cague en su puta madre veinte veces por espisodio por imponer con calzador y sin lubricante a un negro en el papel del protagonista (que en la primera era blanco) una bollera negra empoderada como la lista del pueblo, una latina que ya estaba de la primera temporada de coprotagonista (todo bien) la convierten en la segunda en una alucinada feminista tocacojones en sumo grado y no se cuantas gilipolleces mas metieron por todos sitios que destrozaron una serie que tiene una primera temporada muy buena, con variedad de todo.
> 
> Obviamente, tras la brutal estafa que nos hacen a los suscriptores, se produce el abandono general de la serie por el publico, el _get woke, got broke _esperado.
> 
> _Así, Netflix ha decidido cancelar Altered Carbon, que no tendrá tercera temporada. Según informa el medio Deadline, no se trata de una cancelación propiciada por la COVID-19 sino que la decisión se tomó el pasado mes de abril, motivada por una relación entre el elevado coste de la serie y sus escasos espectadores. _



La primera temporada fue brutal, ese Takeshi Kovacs blanco molaba, la estética, los ambientes, la música, la acción, el guion, ese final abierto que dejaba entrever la segunda temporada y meten con calzador al negro con menos carisma que podían haber encontrado, los peores escenarios, la peor trama, el peor villano, mujeres empoderadas LGTBNIQWER y hasta metieron ecología y defensa de tribus/minorías. Normal que se fuera a la puta, la termine de ver por el cierre del bicho.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Feb 2022)

Woke es progre o que coño es??


----------



## elCañonero (8 Feb 2022)

ir diciendo "woke"


----------



## zeromus44 (8 Feb 2022)

No sé cómo soportáis esa mierda. Me gustan los universos del Señor de los Anillos, The Witcher, etc y los abortos televisivos recientes no los veo ni con una pistola apuntado a mi cabeza.


----------



## España1 (8 Feb 2022)

escarabat dijo:


>



su reporte


----------



## España1 (8 Feb 2022)

Yo veo basura woke porque ya no queda otra. Todas las películas ya llevan sexo homo, discursos liberticidas y demás.

me sirve para estar alerta y reafirmarme en mi anti woke


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Feb 2022)

Lo más woke fue la última reunión del trabajo donde conté cuatro hombres y el resto charos y dos maricones, de unas 36 personas, y una de las charos diciendo que en una clase con 11 alumnos y 6 alumnas, las chavalas tenían pudor de participar, afirmación totalmente gratuita y que no es cierta en absoluto.

Creo que después de esa afirmación woke, empezaron a proponer estrategias para que las chicas participaran más en clase, creo porque es que ante tanta majadería de covidiotas (esa es otra), suelo desconectar,


----------



## Joaquim (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sunwukung (8 Feb 2022)

Invasor dijo:


> Bastante
> A partir de la sexta temporada ahí solamente quedan como representación masculina; un tullido, tres castrados, un manco, un zombie... Y las tías superguays.
> Un mangina de mi trabajo estaba superencantado con la evolución de la serie... Cómo le hubiera reventado la cara a cachetazos.
> 
> ...



juego de tronos al final dejan a la daneris esa como loca del coño suprema, así que ni tan woke.

Menuda decepción se pillaron las charofans.


----------



## SolyCalma (8 Feb 2022)

Joder no te habrá parecido tan mal que hasta te has aprendido todos los diálogos jajaj


----------



## Maestro Panda (8 Feb 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Si quereis mierda progre, HBO es vuestro sitio.
> 
> Yo lo último que he visto es la serie de El Pacificador.
> 
> ...



Territorio Lovecraft es el wokismo por antonomasia. Intenté verla a base de tomar chupitos cuando un blanco en aparecía como malo o un negro como un ser de luz y tuve que cambiarlo por un simple traguito porque en cada capítulo hubiera acabado borracho perdido


----------



## xavik (8 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Puedo imaginarme los castings para la serie de The lord of the rings:
> 
> - Los orcos serán buenos porque son una raza oprimidE solo por tener cuerpos y caras no normativEs.



Los orcos serán malos pero con piel blanca como en El Hobbit.


----------



## Ricohombre (8 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Cuando dices lo del Witcher, te refieres a la serie de Negrix? Porque en el juego no recuerdo que pasara.



A esa misma  ; yo no he sido capaz de ver la segunda temporada!!

Lo que han hecho con esta serie es criminal porque la ambientación original era excelente. Resultaba original porque en vez de ser la sempiterna estética medieval inglesa (como si la edad media inglesa fuera mas interesante que la española o alemana) se basaba mas en la de Europa oriental (Bohemia, Polonia) algo que respetaron totalmente en el videojuego.


----------



## Culozilla (8 Feb 2022)

Floid dijo:


> Entre otras cosas , porque las hay a patatas y en esta serie bastantes mas:
> en la escena el ingeniero homosexual se refiere a la ¿ chica? como ella, cuando se marchan los demas le rectifica y le pide que le llama "they" en castellano lo han traducido como "elle"
> Star Trek Discovery
> 
> ...




No fue esta serie que los guionistas de segunda pidieron que la cadena despidiera a los dos guionistas jefes por amenazas, insultos y acoso laboral?

Mucho Woke, mucha integración, mucha superioridad moral. Pero luego son unos acosadores laborales.


----------



## Chocochomocho (8 Feb 2022)

En tema series solo me empapo de pura testosterona como vikingos o Baki, suficiente masoquista soy empapándome por gusto en tuiter del estrógeno más puro jamás encontrado.


----------



## Culozilla (8 Feb 2022)

Otra basura infumable fue Terminator Dark Fate: lesbianas, andróginas, los hombres mueren rápidamente, el T-800 es un mangina betazo proveedor; pro-inmigración, descarada propaganda anti Trump.

Pero con lo que más flipé fue con The Invencible de Amazon Prime. Una serie que realmente mola, pero el personaje que es la novia del protagonista, es negra con cara de oler mierda, con voz (original) de petarda y abiertamente SJW. Hay un momento que se pone hablar de justicia social, feminazismo y estudios de género.

Y, después, por la cara, hacen que el amigo del prota sea un muerde almohadas con un Chad gayer.

Por no hablar ya del padre, el “superman” de la serie, que es el único 100% blanco, imagen del padre de familia alfa norteamericano y que, por supuesto, es el malo malísimo. Un genocida casi sin sentimientos.

Sea como sea y de la manera que sea, siempre te meten propaganda woke.


----------



## Marchamaliano (8 Feb 2022)

Toda esta mierda de propaganda para imbéciles no sé cómo va a acabar pero bien no, porque es asqueroso poner cualquier cosa moderna y al 90% ya están los negros, los maricones, las bolleras y los nazis. Asqueroso.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (8 Feb 2022)

Lo bueno es que no te pueden obligar a pagar por mierdas de este calibre.
Cuando la futura serie del mundo del Señor de los anillos , la más cara de la historia , se pegue una hostia al no tragar el público con gondoreanos negros , elfos trans y demás gilipolleces , entonces volveremos a ver jinetes de Rohan rubios y guardias de la ciudadela de Minas Tirith aguerridos.


----------



## kabyla (8 Feb 2022)

Un hospital de Barcelona lleva a cabo la primera cirugía robótica de cambio de sexo en Europa


La intervención, una vaginoplastia robótica con colgajo peritoneal, se ha efectuado con éxito en una paciente de 30 años




www.elperiodicodearagon.com


----------



## Marchamaliano (8 Feb 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Lo bueno es que no te pueden obligar a pagar por mierdas de este calibre.
> Cuando la futura serie del mundo del Señor de los anillos , la más cara de la historia , se pegue una hostia al no tragar el público con gondoreanos negros , elfos trans y demás gilipolleces , entonces volveremos a ver jinetes de Rohan rubios y guardias de la ciudadela de Minas Tirith aguerridos.



Van a pérdidas, la idea ya no es vender sino adoctrinar con basuras.


----------



## Culozilla (8 Feb 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Lo bueno es que no te pueden obligar a pagar por mierdas de este calibre.
> Cuando la futura serie del mundo del Señor de los anillos , la más cara de la historia , se pegue una hostia al no tragar el público con gondoreanos negros , elfos trans y demás gilipolleces , entonces volveremos a ver jinetes de Rohan rubios y guardias de la ciudadela de Minas Tirith aguerridos.



Eso no va a pasar, porque llevan desde, por lo menos 2015 sacando basura woke, dándose hostiones en taquilla y siguen en sus trece. Luego tienen la excusa que es culpa de los hombres blancos heterosexuales y punto.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (8 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Eso no va a pasar, porque llevan desde, por lo menos 2015 sacando basura woke, dándose hostiones en taquilla y siguen en sus trece. Luego tienen la excusa que es culpa de los hombres blancos heterosexuales y punto.



Perder dinero no se puede hacer eternamente...


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (8 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Van a pérdidas, la idea ya no es vender sino adoctrinar con basuras.



Sí , es indiscutible , pero no se puede palmar pasta eternamente


----------



## 917 (8 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Asamblea de Podemos...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 935211



Aunque esas gilipolleces sean de origen americano, salen imitadores por todas partes.
Eso de "woke" es una cursilería imbecil.


----------



## 917 (8 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo sabía...
> Que tontás se inventan los progres
> 
> "Woke es la forma en pasado de “despertar” en inglés, pero desde 2017 el Diccionario de Oxford admite el uso informal de la palabra con el significado de “alerta a las injusticias y discriminaciones en la sociedad, especialmente en lo relativo al racismo”
> ...



O sea, una palabra con un significativo positivo, la extrema derecha la convierte en negativa.


----------



## Floid (8 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> No fue esta serie que los guionistas de segunda pidieron que la cadena despidiera a los dos guionistas jefes por amenazas, insultos y acoso laboral?
> 
> Mucho Woke, mucha integración, mucha superioridad moral. Pero luego son unos acosadores laborales.



No lo sabia, asi que he tirado de Google, y si es asi:
STAR TREK: DISCOVERY' DESPIDE A SUS SHOWRUNNERS POR TRATAR MAL A LOS GUIONISTAS


----------



## Floid (8 Feb 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Si quereis mierda progre, HBO es vuestro sitio.
> 
> Yo lo último que he visto es la serie de El Pacificador.
> 
> ...



Y desde luego disiento contigo , para nada es woke, al contrario mira que dicen barbaridades machistas, homofobas, racistas y politicamente incorrectas.

Y tambien te hacen ver enseguida que la negra obesa lesbiana ( Spoiler):

que es una enchufada de su mama y que no tiene ni idea ni merito


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Feb 2022)

917 dijo:


> Aunque esas gilipolleces sean de origen americano, salen imitadores por todas partes.
> Eso de "woke" es una cursilería imbecil.



Estoy de acuerdo que son idioteces, pero te guste o no van asociados a la nueva izquierda.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Feb 2022)

917 dijo:


> O sea, una palabra con un significativo positivo, la extrema derecha la convierte en negativa.



No es algo positivo, es adoctrinamiento y censura maquillado de una palabra positiva.


----------



## spamrakuen (8 Feb 2022)

Floid dijo:


> Y desde luego disiento contigo , para nada es woke, al contrario mira que dicen barbaridades machistas, homofobas, racistas y politicamente incorrectas.
> 
> Y tambien te hacen ver enseguida que la negra obesa lesbiana ( Spoiler):
> 
> que es una enchufada de su mama y que no tiene ni idea ni merito



Bueeeeno, eso son diferencias en las interpretaciones de los elementos woke de la serie. Pero vamos, elementos woke los hay a patadas. Nada que ver con la película.

Respecto a las barbaridades machistas y tal, son claramente criticadas en la serie.

A mi ver, y empleando terminología progre, la serie es la deconstruccion de la masculinidad tóxica del protagonista.


----------



## spamrakuen (8 Feb 2022)

917 dijo:


> O sea, una palabra con un significativo positivo, la extrema derecha la convierte en negativa.



Significado positivo? 
Mas bien significado religioso, ya que se usa del mismo modo que cuando alguien descubre a nuestro señor Jesucristo y lo acepta en su corazón.


----------



## spamrakuen (8 Feb 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Otra basura infumable fue Terminator Dark Fate: lesbianas, andróginas, los hombres mueren rápidamente, el T-800 es un mangina betazo proveedor; pro-inmigración, descarada propaganda anti Trump.
> 
> Pero con lo que más flipé fue con The Invencible de Amazon Prime. Una serie que realmente mola, pero el personaje que es la novia del protagonista, es negra con cara de oler mierda, con voz (original) de petarda y abiertamente SJW. Hay un momento que se pone hablar de justicia social, feminazismo y estudios de género.
> 
> ...



La parte que comentas de los libros feminazis estan tan metida con calzador que chirria. 

Por cierto, la novia es blanca en el comic. 

Ah, y pese a todo, la serie mola.


----------



## Floid (8 Feb 2022)

Otra mierda infumable woke fue la pelicula Enola Holmes, ya para empezar se sacan a una supuesta hermana de Sherlock Holmes, como protagonista, recuerdo cuando esta buscando a su madre en Londres y esta registrando la ultima habitacion donda ha estado su madre, encuentra un libro feminista, se para y se queda mirando a camara unos segundos, hay que joderse.


----------



## Culozilla (8 Feb 2022)

Floid dijo:


> No lo sabia, asi que he tirado de Google, y si es asi:
> STAR TREK: DISCOVERY' DESPIDE A SUS SHOWRUNNERS POR TRATAR MAL A LOS GUIONISTAS



Seguramente eran demasiado blanquitos para ser tratados bien.

Los guionistas:


----------



## kettlebell (9 Feb 2022)

En la serie altered carbón , ?era donde te podías reenfundar en un nuevo cuerpo al morir si no eras cristiano (transhumanismo puro)?
Y lo q te sorprende es q metan negros y bolleras?


Gotthard dijo:


> Yo no veo esas porquerias. La ultima que me trague fue la segunda parte de Altered Carbon que me cague en su puta madre veinte veces por espisodio por imponer con calzador y sin lubricante a un negro en el papel del protagonista (que en la primera era blanco) una bollera negra empoderada como la lista del pueblo, una latina que ya estaba de la primera temporada de coprotagonista (todo bien) la convierten en la segunda en una alucinada feminista tocacojones en sumo grado y no se cuantas gilipolleces mas metieron por todos sitios que destrozaron una serie que tiene una primera temporada muy buena, con variedad de todo.
> 
> Obviamente, tras la brutal estafa que nos hacen a los suscriptores, se produce el abandono general de la serie por el publico, el _get woke, got broke _esperado.
> 
> _Así, Netflix ha decidido cancelar Altered Carbon, que no tendrá tercera temporada. Según informa el medio Deadline, no se trata de una cancelación propiciada por la COVID-19 sino que la decisión se tomó el pasado mes de abril, motivada por una relación entre el elevado coste de la serie y sus escasos espectadores. _


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (8 Ago 2022)

Acaban de estrenar hace uno días la adaptación del cómic The Sandman a serie en Netflix... Vaya bazofia woke, lo más enfermo y degenerado que he visto nunca en cuanto a meter mierda woke en una adaptación.


----------



## TedKord (8 Ago 2022)

Young Justice. Una serie que lleva años ya. De las mejores de animación que he visto nunca. Siempre tratando a los personajes de DC de forma inteligente, sin caer en infantilismo y creando tramas que se alargan por años... Hasta la última temporada en la que han perdido la cabeza.
Salen matrimonios de 3 personas (2 hombres y una mujer) que se llaman entre ellos "amores", dedican un capítulo entero a explicar lo bueno que es el Islam, lo feminista que es y todo el amor que signfica. Además introducen una mora (que en los comics es una rubia pero aquí la cambian a una mora) que se vuelve de género indefinido y declara en un capítulo que a partir de entonces su sujeto será "they".


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ago 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Acaban de estrenar hace uno días la adaptación del cómic The Sandman a serie en Netflix... Vaya bazofia woke, lo más enfermo y degenerado que he visto nunca en cuanto a meter mierda woke en una adaptación.



Y nunca faltan los subnormales que justifican los cambios con la cantinela de que "el autor lo ha aprobado". Joder, pues claro! Si se niega, le humillarán públicamente y le pasará como a J.K.Rowling.


----------



## nraheston (8 Ago 2022)

IES Al Qazeres, de Cáceres, luce un mural en homenaje a George Floyd:








Un mural dedicado a George Floyd, primero en España, ya luce en Cáceres


El IES Al-Qázeres de la capital cacereña, ciudad que es la primera en adherirse a la “Red de Espacios Seguros", luce el primer mural en España...




www.cope.es


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ago 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> IES Al Qazeres, de Cáceres, luce un mural en homenaje a George Floyd:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dios, qué asco...primero, por el vomitivo mensaje del mural. Y segundo, porque ese puto nigga delincuente nos importa tres pepinos a la mayoria.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (8 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Y nunca faltan los subnormales que justifican los cambios con la cantinela de que "el autor lo ha aprobado". Joder, pues claro! Si se niega, le humillarán públicamente y le pasará como a J.K.Rowling.



Después de varios años al final he terminado borrando mi cuenta de filmaffinity porque no me dejaban publicar una crítica de la serie donde la ponía a caldo pero eh, me decían que no era por censura sino porque alguien podía ofenderse (y mi crítica no contenía insulto alguno ni nada ofensivo). Lo peor es que no parece que hayan páginas de críticas de cine y televisión libres de la manipulación y la censura, es acojonante ver cómo poco a poco cada vez hay menos libertad en internet.

De hecho si en cualquier buscador buscas los términos "basura woke" te aparece burbuja en los primeros puestos, lo que indica la enorme degradación de la libertad de expresión en internet.


----------



## nraheston (8 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Dios, qué asco...primero, por el vomitivo mensaje del mural. Y segundo, porque ese puto nigga delincuente nos importa tres pepinos a la mayoria.



Y además es vomitivo por el adoctrinamiento escolar, al nivel de los murales de homenajes a etarras en el norte de Navarra y en Vascongadas. Además, el nombre en árabe de ese instituto tampoco lo hace atractivo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ago 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Después de varios años al final he terminado borrando mi cuenta de filmaffinity porque no me dejaban publicar una crítica de la serie donde la ponía a caldo pero eh, me decían que no era por censura sino porque alguien podía ofenderse (y mi crítica no contenía insulto alguno ni nada ofensivo). Lo peor es que no parece que hayan páginas de críticas de cine y televisión libres de la manipulación y la censura, es acojonante ver cómo poco a poco cada vez hay menos libertad en internet.
> 
> De hecho si en cualquier buscador buscas los términos "basura woke" te aparece burbuja en los primeros puestos, lo que indica la enorme degradación de la libertad de expresión en internet.



En las páginas de videojuegos igual, me acabé dando de baja de todas porque me borraban constantemente comentarios que llevaban la contra a cualquier artículo woke, aparte de que muchos de sus bots me atacaban y acabé harto.

Literalmente, el único lugar donde he encontrado un refugio dentro de internet es burbuja. Todo lo demás ha caído.



nraheston dijo:


> Y además es vomitivo por el adoctrinamiento escolar, al nivel de los murales de homenajes a etarras en el norte de Navarra y en Vascongadas. Además, el nombre en árabe de ese instituto tampoco lo hace atractivo.



Eso es lo peor, que lo colocan en un instituto con claras intenciones adoctrinadoras, en plan "blanquito malo, arrepiéntete". BLM de mierda en un país totalmente ajeno a estas movidas, EEUU exporta toda su mierda al resto de occidente.

Lo del nombre árabe también da bastante mal rollo.


----------



## TedKord (8 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Y nunca faltan los subnormales que justifican los cambios con la cantinela de que "el autor lo ha aprobado". Joder, pues claro! Si se niega, le humillarán públicamente y le pasará como a J.K.Rowling.



Por no mencionar que habrá cobrado tal pastizal que estará contento. Y viendo como es él hasta estará feliz con lo cmbios.


----------



## Gubelkian (9 Ago 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Si. Preparate para la africanizacion del universo de Tolkien en lo nuevo de amazon, lo va a ver quien yo te diga.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934572



Yo me pregunto si con la tecnología moderna no sería posible una opción de cambiar el aspecto de los personajes.

Así, si seleccionamos blancos, serían todos blancos. Si seleccionamos negros, pues todos negros, y si pillamos asiáticos, pues lo mismo.

Así cada raza vería la peli como más le gusta.


----------

